# Ear protection for wind noise, any suggestions?



## fin

I have just over a 30 mile commute everyday and most days it seems I am either riding into a headwind, crosswind, anything but a tailwind. Sometimes the wind noise is deafening in my ears. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about the wind noise? I remember seeing some triangular shields that attached to your helmet straps that were supposed to alleviate the problem and was wondering if any of you had used those. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fin said:


> I have just over a 30 mile commute everyday and most days it seems I am either riding into a headwind, crosswind, anything but a tailwind. Sometimes the wind noise is deafening in my ears. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about the wind noise? I remember seeing some triangular shields that attached to your helmet straps that were supposed to alleviate the problem and was wondering if any of you had used those. Thanks in advance.


A MP3 player and in ear headphones? 

//ducks....:cryin:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo

Someone posted a DIY solution on mtbr.com recently. 

Otherwise, a Google search turned up these windrush things that are supposed to reduce noise. 25 GBP seems a bit pricey though. Probably other products out there.


----------



## PdxMark

I have a friend who has been coping with this issue for years. He found some light-weight "cups" that connect to the helmet straps. I'll try to ask him what he thinks of them.


----------



## carter1

I made a bunch of really light weight fleece ear warmers that folded over the helmet straps with velcro to hold them in place. My problem with all I've seen in stores is that they are too warm and don't allow ventilation to move the moisture away. 
c


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Twist the straps*



fin said:


> I have just over a 30 mile commute everyday and most days it seems I am either riding into a headwind, crosswind, anything but a tailwind. Sometimes the wind noise is deafening in my ears. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about the wind noise? I remember seeing some triangular shields that attached to your helmet straps that were supposed to alleviate the problem and was wondering if any of you had used those. Thanks in advance.


Most of the wind noise is coming from your helmet straps. Put one or two twists in the straps and it will cut down on noise. There is a funky gizmo out there that goes in front of your ears to divert the wind flow, though I can't remember the name of these things. Some claim they look very nerdy. Any other solution will involve reducing your ability to hear cars.


----------



## FatTireFred

Kerry Irons said:


> Most of the wind noise is coming from your helmet straps. Put one or two twists in the straps and it will cut down on noise. There is a funky gizmo out there that goes in front of your ears to divert the wind flow, though I can't remember the name of these things. Some claim they look very nerdy. Any other solution will involve reducing your ability to hear cars.




slipstreamz


----------



## gutfiddle

silicone earbuds connected to a mp3 player

//darn bojo beat me to it.


----------



## MerlinAma

Cotton.

I've been putting cotton in my ears for about 20 years since I live in a very windy area and soon grew tired of the wind "roar". 

When riding with a group, it is a little harder to hear people b**ching about the wind!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*So Simple*

My wife often rides with cotton in her ears. Takes a ball and splits it in three. One piece in each ear and the third piece tucked in her sock in case one falls out and needs replaced.


----------



## fin

*thanks*

Thank you for all the responses. I do ride w/ earbuds, the sennheiser sport ones. I'll try twisting my helment straps and if that doesn't work maybe some of those Slipstreamz. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## stcanard

Kerry Irons said:


> Most of the wind noise is coming from your helmet straps. Put one or two twists in the straps and it will cut down on noise.


I don't believe it.

After several years of being annoyed by the wind noise, I thought "it can't really be this simple, but I'll try it anyway". It really was that simple -- noticeably less noise today.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Go to the drugstore & get a set of foam earplugs. They work very well. I used them when I was motorcycling, and also when I was in a band. To insert them, roll them between your finger & thumb until they get thin. Reaching over the top of your head, pull up on the top of your ear with your opposite hand, and push it in with your finger. They only cost few pennies.


----------



## fmbp

*Dog Earz*

The triangular flaps that attach to the helmet straps are called Dog Earz, and are made by Rox USA. Here's a online source:

http://www.ebikestop.com/rox_black_dog_earz_helmet_ear_covers-HE1100.php


----------



## FatTireFred

fmbp said:


> The triangular flaps that attach to the helmet straps are called Dog Earz, and are made by Rox USA. Here's a online source:
> 
> http://www.ebikestop.com/rox_black_dog_earz_helmet_ear_covers-HE1100.php




pretty sure those are designed to be more like ear muffs than noise-reducers


----------



## fmbp

FatTireFred said:


> pretty sure those are designed to be more like ear muffs than noise-reducers


Actually, they're really not all that warm, though they are advertised as ear-warmers. FWIW, my wife has a pair, and she uses them to reduce the wind sheer noise, which happens to gives her a headache in cool/cold temperatures. 

And besides, they're just what the OP was asking about:
"I remember seeing some triangular shields that attached to your helmet straps that were supposed to alleviate the problem and was wondering if any of you had used those. "


----------



## Jesse D Smith

Mr. Versatile said:


> Go to the drugstore & get a set of foam earplugs. They work very well. I used them when I was motorcycling, and also when I was in a band. To insert them, roll them between your finger & thumb until they get thin. Reaching over the top of your head, pull up on the top of your ear with your opposite hand, and push it in with your finger. They only cost few pennies.


Exactly. And for those worrying about not being able to hear cars, you can insert them in just half-way, and still hear cars, without the the roar of the wind.


----------



## Stickarm

If you're determined to wear earplugs while riding, please consider picking up a pair of Etymotic ER-20 earplugs:
http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er20.aspx










Instead of cutting off your ability to hear, these earplugs reduce the volume of the sounds that reach your ears without changing the sound quality. To quote Etymotic Research: "The goal of the ETY Plugs design was . . . to reduce noise but preserve sound quality; in effect, to *turn down the noise but not muffle voices, environmental sounds or music*." These things only cost about $12, are reusable and come with a groovy carrying case.

You need your ears when riding. Seriously.


----------



## seeborough

MerlinAma said:


> Cotton.
> 
> I've been putting cotton in my ears for about 20 years since I live in a very windy area and soon grew tired of the wind "roar".
> 
> When riding with a group, it is a little harder to hear people b**ching about the wind!


Agreed on the cotton as a :17: filter. If I forget to put some in before the ride, I have been known for pulling over and getting some fresh out of the field. Aaaaaah, living in NC...


----------



## Bolo Grubb

http://www.mapleshademercantile.com/cycling/vmuffs.html


----------



## donalson

there are a ton of different ear plug options that vary greatly in db reduction... back when i was commuting on my motorcycle i bought a big pack of the foamies (they are not ment to be disposable... using em over and over can cause probs)... they did a good job... on a bike though you're not dealing with as much noise... so lower noise reduction would be good...


----------



## imlaughlin

*gotta hear traffic*



fin said:


> I have just over a 30 mile commute everyday and most days it seems I am either riding into a headwind, crosswind, anything but a tailwind. Sometimes the wind noise is deafening in my ears. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about the wind noise? I remember seeing some triangular shields that attached to your helmet straps that were supposed to alleviate the problem and was wondering if any of you had used those. Thanks in advance.


I need to hear vehicles coming up behind me on county roads, and faster bicyclists' (hopefully) "on your left" on trails. Although I always use disposable foam plugs while mowing or in any other high noise environment, I won't use them (or music buds) while bicycling.

I am going to order those small baffles that velcro onto the helmet straps. In fact, I'm going to do that right now. Will report back in about a week. (Don't remember the brand, but it appeared on facebook ads and I'm sure I can google it.)


----------



## J.T.D.

So what did you end up ordering, and how do you like them?


----------



## Ken2

imlaughlin said:


> I
> 
> I am going to order those small baffles that velcro onto the helmet straps. In fact, I'm going to do that right now. Will report back in about a week. (Don't remember the brand, but it appeared on facebook ads and I'm sure I can google it.)


These are the best option IMO: . The ones that cut the most noise for me are the Classics II. They may look a bit dorky, but the wind noise attenuation is amazing.


----------



## duriel

Those are dorky!
Take a piece of clear plastic, like from a package covering you get on anything at the store. cut it into a 4" x 2" piece, roll it to a .5" dia tube & tape it around your front helmet strap with some good tape. Your done.


----------



## Ken2

If you match your helmet strap color (black or grey usually), the Cat Ears blend in more and don't look as dorky.

But their main selling point IMO is that the "hair" on the outside of most of their models mimics animal fur, i.e. it seems to calm the air more than just a wider strap like your clear plastic tube. I've tried similar solutions, and they are just noisier especially into a headwind or riding over 20mph. 

Cat Ears makes a model that is just a tubular fleece--I have some and they look bette,r but wind noise is clearly more prevalent.


----------



## Dunbar

Ken2 said:


> If you match your helmet strap color (black or grey usually), the Cat Ears blend in more and don't look as dorky.


I use these Slipstreamz which are much less noticeable IMO. Through experimentation I've found they are most effective when you fold them back 90 degrees from what's pictured and "pin" them in place with your glasses over the top of the helmet strap so the wind can't move them. They work surprisingly well at reducing the intensity of the wind noise. Use the same color-matching strategy with Slipstreamz and they basically disappear and look like part of your helmet.


----------



## duriel

What do you mean, "fold them back"....
so they lay flat?
so they are like the picture, only angled forward?


----------



## Dunbar

Like this, more like 180 degree rotation (not 90 degrees as I posted above.) If you wear them like is pictured above I find the wind blows them out of place.


----------



## duriel

The strap clamp below that is digging into his cheek, and it is way loose in the back. I think I'll stick with the tubes.


----------



## Dunbar

duriel said:


> The strap clamp below that is digging into his cheek, and it is way loose in the back. I think I'll stick with the tubes.


None of that has anything to do with using Slipstreamz. That's a picture of me that I threw together in about 60 seconds standing in front of a mirror. I wasn't trying to make sure the helmet was on perfectly.


----------

